# Looking for 132 X 25 character mode

## IRQsRFun

With a wide screen monitor, the characters look too wide (to me).  I do remember using 132 X 25 character mode on a much older machine.  This might do the trick, but I am unable to get 132 X 25 character mode.

I have tried the fast method found in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/svga.txt

ie:

1) add "vga=ask" to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and reboot

2) type scan

I did not see any 132 character wide modes.

I have tried forcing the video mode to 0x109, but that does not work either (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions)

This is my video card:

 # lspci|grep VGA

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)

It might be that 132 character wide modes are not supported by the video card.

Any help would  be appreciated

----------

## BradN

If such a thing is possible with your video card and X driver combination, you could use a graphical framebuffer, and that will do what you want unless your actual pixels are stretched.

----------

